# I'm one of the new bees.



## Vasquez (Dec 20, 2012)

Hey all, 

I've never really joined a forum site like this, but it seems like a good place for support and interesting conversation.  I'm 33, never went to college, and am writing my first novel. YIKES.

It's pure fantasy (the story, not the act of writing it) and I feel like I have no idea what i'm doing.  I've got this Stephen King character telling me how to proceed in "On Writing" which has actually been a great help.  Beyond that, I'm feeling around in the dark, naked.


----------



## terrib (Dec 20, 2012)

We can always use another bee... Welcome.


----------



## squidtender (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi there vasquez. If you're looking for help, you've come to the right place. I suggest you head over to the writing discussion forum and have a look around. There's a world of good information there. And, of course, if you need any help, find a staff member and we'll be happy to point you in the right direction. Take care, and welcome to WF


----------



## Foxee (Dec 20, 2012)

Welcome. Put some clothes on and come into the light.


----------



## Potty (Dec 20, 2012)

Foxee said:


> Put some clothes on.



Don't listen.


----------



## Foxee (Dec 20, 2012)

Potty said:


> Don't listen.


I need to start remembering to add 'And watch out for Potty' in all my intro posts...


----------



## Potty (Dec 20, 2012)

Foxee said:


> watch out for Potty



Don't listen.


----------



## Gumby (Dec 20, 2012)

Vasquez said:


> I'm feeling around in the dark, naked.



And this is bad, how? Some of my best moments happened this way.  Welcome to the site, new bee.


----------



## Abbey08 (Dec 20, 2012)

This forum can help people like you, looking for conversation and direction. Lots of nice folks in the various areas here.
Welcome.

Lorraine


----------



## tepelus (Dec 20, 2012)

Hello, and welcome!


----------



## Vasquez (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Vasquez (Dec 20, 2012)

I never listen.


----------



## Trilby (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## Nickie (Dec 21, 2012)

Hello there, and welcome to the forums.


----------



## Potty (Dec 21, 2012)

Gumby said:


> And this is bad, how? Some of my best moments happened this way.  Welcome to the site, new bee.



_*Le Gasp!* _... _*Le Oggle!*_


----------



## Gumby (Dec 21, 2012)

Potty said:


> _*Le Gasp!* _... _*Le Oggle!*_



Don't listen.


----------



## Vasquez (Dec 23, 2012)

*My story sucks*

Do I finish it anyway? I've never finished one and think it might be good for me.  Or will it just be a waste of time?


----------



## Potty (Dec 23, 2012)

Nothing you do is a waste of time, doing nothing is.


----------



## Leyline (Dec 23, 2012)

Vasquez said:


> Do I finish it anyway?



Yes.



> I've never finished one and think it might be good for me.



It will be. Finishing a draft is the single most important thing you can do in learning to write. Once it's finished you move on to the second stage: finding out what went wrong. And then the third stage: trying to fix it. Then the fourth: doing it again and avoiding the mistakes you made previously. Beyond a few blazing natural talents, this is how everyone learns and improves. 



> Or will it just be a waste of time?



Learning is never a waste of time. 

We're here to help!

Best,

-G.


----------



## Vasquez (Dec 23, 2012)

Potty said:


> Nothing you do is a waste of time, doing nothing is.




Good, thanks.  I think I needed to hear someone say that.


----------



## Vasquez (Dec 23, 2012)

Leyline said:


> Yes.It will be. Finishing a draft is the single most important thing you can do in learning to write. Once it's finished you move on to the second stage: finding out what went wrong. And then the third stage: trying to fix it. Then the fourth: doing it again and avoiding the mistakes you made previously. Beyond a few blazing natural talents, this is how everyone learns and improves. Learning is never a waste of time. We're here to help!Best,-G.


Good to hear.  I had a feeling that there was something to it. Actually finishing a draft I mean. Well, onward I trudge like the demon in my story; being pursued by that which intends to send me to hell. Failure. I intend to outrun failure this time.


----------



## dolphinlee (Dec 24, 2012)

Hello and welcome Vasquez,

this site is a good place for support an interesting conversation. You only have to read through the responses to your introduction to realise that it is also a fun site. Many contributors have an amazing sense of humour.

As you spend more time on the site you will realise that the members span the complete range from novice to published. Some members never finished high school, whilst others have advanced degrees. It really doesn't matter where you fit in the range. All that matters is that you are interested in writing.

What I love about the site is that there are so many people willing to help other members.

Happy holidays and good luck with your writing.


----------

